
Why I Hope to Die at 75 - berkeleyjunk
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2014/10/why-i-hope-to-die-at-75/379329/
======
towaway1138
Although I agree in general, it seems ethically incoherent to describe in
details the horrors of living into decrepitude while opposing physician-
assisted suicide (as the author does).

Also, the difference in life-expectancy at 60 between whites and blacks is
less than two years, and perhaps significantly less. Unfortunate, but not what
most of us would call appalling, especially because this might literally just
be a n unchangeable fact of life.

Most importantly, the author, who sounds single, misses the significance of
having a mate in all of this. Your family and friends may be sad to see you
go, but it's a whole other thing for your wife/husband/etc.

------
HNLurker2
The problem isn't when you want to die? But where? Opinion: I would like to
die in nature not in a hospital bed. What would you do during death?
Meditating being present until my last moment. Sometimes I feel I don't
deserve a happy ending or even an ending and maybe life still goes on after I
am gone.

Alert: never meditate on your death like Steve Jobs recommended when you are
depressed.

